# website page



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

http://www.northstarfarmak.com/tothsgoldrush.htm

here's the link to Rush's buck page on my site. Do you like the way it is setup? Or should I take out the story and just show current pictures?

Thanks, feel free to look around and find anything else 'off' !!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, I really like to hear stories about others goats, so I say keep the story. The pics are nice too. I notice that your alpine girl is due Feb. 14. That is supposed to be the due date for my alpine girl....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it except.... Lilly...Rush's Dam... is off the page..it is like Rossi just pushed her aside...LOL.....I can only see part of her head.... :wink:

Keep the story... as Rush deserves it... going all that way.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Rossi did push Lilly off the page, I like that you have his story there plus pictures. I say keep it like it is, after you put Lilly's body back on the page that is. It looks really nice good job.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

gee rossi! poor lily I'll squeeze her back in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :ROFL:


----------

